# Model Tara Lightfoot



## RMThompson (Jun 14, 2008)

Did another series for www.snorgtees.com , but while we were already at the beach we decided to get some pictures in for our own portfolios.

This model is simply one of the best models I've worked with. She is based in Orlando, FL.

1






2





3





4






5





6





7





8





9


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 14, 2008)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
Both of you!


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 14, 2008)

aw thanks man. I appreciate it.

Some of the images are a little pixely, like oversharpened, but its a problem with JAlbum I cannot seem to overcome. LOL.


----------



## John_Olexa (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent work!! Can be tricky shooting at the beach!


----------



## Renair (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, nothing to do with even numbers, but I like 2,4, & 6.  4 The best, but #2 could do with cloning the bruises off her leg.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW

You're so right about the bruises. Didn't even notice them until you mentioned them. I'll fix it!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow.  You are really good.

Most of the time when a woman is leaned back like in #2, they look all tense and uncomfortable (couldn't be cause they are), but she did a good job of looking natural, and you did a great job of conveying to her what you wanted.

Does that make any sense to you?  It does to me, but that isn't always saying much.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 15, 2008)

These are lovely pics, your model gave you some great poses, she looks very natural.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 15, 2008)

Ah one of these (she's giving the same look in every one).

#4 is your shot.

Nice work on the lighting, btw.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 15, 2008)

I was going to agree with Alpha about the same exact expression in every one (see we agree somtimes Alpha  )  But she moves great ans has very beautiful eyes.  I love the colors and the comp.  Nice job.


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 15, 2008)

I like number 5 the best, it's a very nice series!!!!


----------



## notoriouslightning (Jun 15, 2008)

Great set, #3 if my favorite.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

The facial expressions looking the same were sort of intentional, I was going for that look... although I can see how boring it is looking at them all at once.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 16, 2008)

I still find it amazing that you can pump out shots like this with the equipment you use. So many people get caught with the specs and numbers and dont even think about the actual picture.

So again, amazing job


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

lol thanks. the 50mm is a great lens, and the sb-800 flash makes all the difference.

some of these was taken with my 55-200 vr cheapie, but its hard to tell which! Any guesses? LOL


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

FOR THOSE INTERESTED:

MORE:

http://rmtphotography.com/Tara061408/


----------



## abraxas (Jun 16, 2008)

These are really great!  You've captured something beyond the images.

Great work and the expression on her face is just fine.  Some people take their own 'opinion' in disproportionate regard to its worth.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 16, 2008)

I think the color is off in all of these and the shadow side could use more fill. And it really amazes me how many people around here praise these types of shots.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> I think the color is off in all of these and the shadow side could use more fill. And it really amazes me how many people around here praise these types of shots.


 
While I appreciate the comment about the shadow and color, why do you label them "these type of shots"? I get a tone from the message that indicates you have some sort of detest for "these type of shots".

Furthermore, what label are you trying to apply to "these type of shots"? Is it very specific, like 'model-with-old-dress-in-the-water' or is it more just general 'model shots' you seem to have a problem with?

Any suggestions on the color?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 16, 2008)

Your contrast levels are horrible in some of these. The model and her surroundings look fine, but her dress loses all the detail in it. You also have that going with her hair in most of those shots.

What was your lighting setup? Something like a light with a grid or snoot aimed at her dress to expose that a little better would have made those images spot on. Maybe a hair light too. That and a crew of two or three other people to help you out.

Mainly 1, 2, 5, and 6.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 16, 2008)

Whatever, I love them. A little more detail in the dress would have been nice, but they're beautiful just the same.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Your contrast levels are horrible in some of these. The model and her surroundings look fine, but her dress loses all the detail in it. You also have that going with her hair in most of those shots.
> 
> What was your lighting setup? Something like a light with a grid or snoot aimed at her dress to expose that a little better would have made those images spot on. Maybe a hair light too. That and a crew of two or three other people to help you out.
> 
> Mainly 1, 2, 5, and 6.


 
Interestingly enough, these are not commercial shots in anyway, so I INTENDED on a lot of the lighting choices, and actually bumped the contrast that way in postprocess, in order to increase the dark levels. Certainly not "proper exposure", but for artistic reasons I chose them this way.

However, I am not just defending the work, I appreciate your concern on them, and a hair light would've been a great help. However a crew of two or three more would be great, but impossible.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> Whatever, I love them. A little more detail in the dress would have been nice, but they're beautiful just the same.


 
Thank you!


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 16, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> While I appreciate the comment about the shadow and color, why do you label them "these type of shots"? I get a tone from the message that indicates you have some sort of detest for "these type of shots".
> 
> Furthermore, what label are you trying to apply to "these type of shots"? Is it very specific, like 'model-with-old-dress-in-the-water' or is it more just general 'model shots' you seem to have a problem with?
> 
> Any suggestions on the color?



I didn't mean to get you all heated up, sorry if my tone bothered you. But now that you mention it "these type of shots" are exactly like ones I did for years before seeking higher education and specialized training in my field. When you take a picture and expect Photoshop to fix all your mistakes this is what you end up with.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 16, 2008)

Ryan,

The shots are very good for what they are. What I think a few are getting at, is that they do, unfortunately, look like 8 out of ten photos on MM.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

bigalbest said:


> I didn't mean to get you all heated up, sorry if my tone bothered you. But now that you mention it "these type of shots" are exactly like ones I did for years before seeking higher education and specialized training in my field. When you take a picture and expect Photoshop to fix all your mistakes this is what you end up with.


 
I wasn't heated, but you didn't clarify yourself at all.

First: I didn't even USE Photoshop other than to add my name on the picture.

Second: This board is about development. If you think there is a problem with the pictures, saying they are bad and indicating they are beneath your "higher education" doesn't do any good for anyone.

Third: Let's see some of your pictures as examples - I noticed you haven't started a thread.

The bottom line is putting pictures up on a board, whether they are good or bad, means your going to get good and bad comments, and I am willing to accept that.

However, I am not willing to accept people being rude, and I feel that is how you are acting. No one needs elitist attitudes, so if you want to offer comments and HELP, please do - otherwise try to avoid posting in threads I start.

Thank you! 

-Ryan


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Ryan,
> 
> The shots are very good for what they are. What I think a few are getting at, is that they do, unfortunately, look like 8 out of ten photos on MM.


 
LOL yeah well I didn't think I was breaking any new ground. Just some pictures we took for fun after a commercial photoshoot we were doing. We happened to be near a beach and she had some wardrobe with her, and it fit.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 16, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> I wasn't heated, but you didn't clarify yourself at all.
> 
> First: I didn't even USE Photoshop other than to add my name on the picture.
> 
> ...



Wow, you really sound heated to me. And I never said these were bad pictures or even tried to be elitist. I think my real issue here is not with your pictures but where you posted them. You seem a little touchy to be posting pictures in here and demanding good comments only. And please feel free to comment my pictures any time at http://www.flickr.com/photos/22790325@N04/

Alex Best


----------



## D-50 (Jun 16, 2008)

She must have attended the Zoolander School for modeling. One look and one look only.   To me her poses look forced or like she is trying to look how other models look its not naatural at all.  

As for the photos they are decent, the skin tones vary from shot to shot and I dont think any shot has them correct. They are well exposed though.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

Alex,

I never demanded "good" comments, only helpful ones.

Ryan


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

No, I assure you that any problems with the selections shown are merely the choices I made - she certainly is a professional model who offered many facial expressions, but one of these is the right one for me. 

I'm thinking the one that makes it into my portfolio is number 2.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 16, 2008)

No - scrap that. Make it number 4.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like you've run into a nest of trolls- the ones that are all mouth and no product.

You have done good work, you do good work, and I'm pretty sure you will continue to improve in the future and do work far beyond what any of the trolls here will ever be able to do.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Looks like you've run into a nest of trolls- the ones that are all mouth and no product.
> 
> You have done good work, you do good work, and I'm pretty sure you will continue to improve in the future and do work far beyond what any of the trolls here will ever be able to do.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Ditto. (I hate saying that but oh well)

Your photos aren't perfect. You probably knew that. I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone on here post a perfect image though. Your work IS good.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Looks like you've run into a nest of trolls- the ones that are all mouth and no product.
> 
> You have done good work, you do good work, and I'm pretty sure you will continue to improve in the future and do work far beyond what any of the trolls here will ever be able to do.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



It would appear that you have taken a shot at me. I must admit that it hurts although I might have had it coming. And just because I have been critical of the photos in this post doesn't mean this guy hasn't done good work. I looked at his flickr photos and must say I am very impressed with some of it. 

I guess I'm just kinda stunned that you would say the things you have and I think you've got the wrong idea about me.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Looks like you've run into a nest of trolls- the ones that are all mouth and no product.
> 
> You have done good work, you do good work, and I'm pretty sure you will continue to improve in the future and do work far beyond what any of the trolls here will ever be able to do.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 
Right, let me just meet up with him and head to the beach to show him what I was talking about. That's a very likely scenario. Should I really post a picture for every comment or critique I post?

Here's one for you, my dinner the other night:




Oh wait. I'm sorry, I forgot it's time to conform to the good job syndrome.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 17, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Right, let me just meet up with him and head to the beach to show him what I was talking about. That's a very likely scenario. Should I really post a picture for every comment or critique I post?
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh wait. I'm sorry, I forgot it's time to conform to the good job syndrome.



Ouch. A tiny bit edgy aren't we?

So why you so bitter?  What is it that pisses you off so bad you got to be like that?


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 17, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> Right, let me just meet up with him and head to the beach to show him what I was talking about. That's a very likely scenario. Should I really post a picture for every comment or critique I post?
> 
> Here's one for you, my dinner the other night:
> 
> ...


 
I don't understand why anyone thinks I am searching for only "good jobs" and in fact I find it very insulting.

The simple fact is that the poster that started this left a rude message, without offering any type of offer of critique. As you can see above, I did comment when those that DID offer constructive criticism, and thanked them for it - that's what this site SHOULD be about.

Bigalbest did NOT do that. He offered a vague comment about how my work is beneath him, I took offense, as did others apparently. Furthermore, he has not offered any of HIS work on this site for critique, which speaks volumes if you ask me - he's comfortable with convincing himself that his work is above the rest, and that he went to "school to learn his trade", and that is good enough for him.

I looked at his work, and frankly I didn't get it. He has some nice lighting, but the subject matter is mostly just HIM, and several of the photos have compositional problems, or are too overdone with HDR or photoshop tricks. Some though, are very nice, and I applaud him for that, mostly the lighting.

However I didn't get on here to BASH him, did I? I didn't attack anyone! I merely asked him NOT to post in my threads unless he wants to offer help above vague putdowns.

Surely my work isn't perfect, and I still have a LOT to learn. I understand that. However, sometimes when you're taking pictures, it's NOT about having everything exposed correctly, or having a crew of 3/4 as bigalbest suggested, or having 80 different lights...  rather its about the imagery and the emotions it brings up. If you've seen similar pictures 100 times before, ok, oh well, it does nothing for you - but ive also recieved many compliments. 

I take them BOTH in stride, and when someone makes a suggestion, I LISTEN. I also remember to take all things in stride. 

I mean seriously, look at this thread. I've recieved compliments FOR and CRITIQUES against the lighting. The model has recieved compliments FOR looking natural, and CRITIQUES about NOT looking natural.

Everyone sees things in different ways, and until Bigalbest realizes this and just posts things that are helpful, I just hope he stays out of my threads. 

On and to Bigalbest... you offered me your flickr and said I was free to leave comments, so I will. Seeing pictures of yourself over and over and over might do wonders for your ego, but for the rest of us it gets boring - I'd suggest looking for some new subjects!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 17, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> I don't understand why anyone thinks I am searching for only "good jobs" and in fact I find it very insulting.
> 
> The simple fact is that the poster that started this left a rude message, without offering any type of offer of critique. As you can see above, I did comment when those that DID offer constructive criticism, and thanked them for it - that's what this site SHOULD be about.
> 
> ...


 
I was refering to Abraxas' post.

But how do you like my attempt at Udon. I need bigger bowls.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 17, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> I don't understand why anyone thinks I am searching for only "good jobs" and in fact I find it very insulting.
> 
> The simple fact is that the poster that started this left a rude message, without offering any type of offer of critique. As you can see above, I did comment when those that DID offer constructive criticism, and thanked them for it - that's what this site SHOULD be about.
> 
> ...



Cool man, jump all over me sorry you're so hurt you feel the need to do that.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 17, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> I was refering to Abraxas' post.
> 
> But how do you like my attempt at Udon. I need bigger bowls.



Pardon me, but you mis-spelled balls.

I am really interested in hearing why, what you have to say is so- well, like it is?

You probably have some redeeming qualities where the bigass, or whatever it calls itself should be put on ignore lists until it goes away.


----------



## RMThompson (Jun 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Pardon me, but you mis-spelled balls.
> 
> I am really interested in hearing why, what you have to say is so- well, like it is?
> 
> You probably have some redeeming qualities where the bigass, or whatever it calls itself should be put on ignore lists until it goes away.


 
I concur on all accounts!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Pardon me, but you mis-spelled balls.
> 
> I am really interested in hearing why, what you have to say is so- well, like it is?
> 
> You probably have some redeeming qualities where the bigass, or whatever it calls itself should be put on ignore lists until it goes away.


 


abraxas said:


> Looks like you've run into a nest of troll*s*- the ones that are all mouth and no product.
> 
> You have done good work, you do good work, and I'm pretty sure you will continue to improve in the future and do work far beyond what any of the trolls here will ever be able to do.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 
Plural. So if you're not refering to me, who is pretty much the only other poster in this thread that posted a "negative" comment, then please point out all of your trolls.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 17, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Pardon me, but you mis-spelled balls.
> 
> I am really interested in hearing why, what you have to say is so- well, like it is?
> 
> You probably have some redeeming qualities where the bigass, or whatever it calls itself should be put on ignore lists until it goes away.



I have never been personally attacked quite like this since I was in elementary school. I don't know what to say other than I am sorry if I have offended you deeply enough to warrant this.


----------



## Arch (Jun 17, 2008)

enough about trolls... and could the people that have attitiudes drop this now please... i do not want to have to lock a perfectly good image thread.
In future either try and give a good contructive crits or dont bother at all.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 17, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> The facial expressions looking the same were sort of intentional, I was going for that look... although I can see how boring it is looking at them all at once.


 


Oh I see now.  I was thinking originally that you may have had the trouble with her that I had the other day with a girl that is aspiring to be a model.  She kept making the same face over and over.  I didn't realize you were trying to get a specific one shot out of so many for your port and that you just showed them like you said, all at once on here.  Anyhow like I said love the colors and comp.  I need a beach nearby!


----------



## Cubase (Jun 20, 2008)

Concerning the pictures, I think they're great and I love the colors. Number 4 and 8 are definitelly my favorites. Of course they're not perfect, I've never seen a perfect picture except award winning ones, wich is not for sure none of bigalbest's (try to be just a bit more humble for the next time - I didn't get the "High School"  story or what does it has to do with this topic and RMThompson's pictures).

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 21, 2008)

The only one I don't like is #9 because I think her body looks really awkward. Personally I do think it would have been nice to see a bit more range in her face though, the ones that are different are nice.


----------

